# Tony Thompson V David Price II & Undercard RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Will Price get revenge? Or will he get stopped again? :good

Starting now on BoxNation and at 4PM Eastern time on Wealth TV in the USA.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What time does the price fight start?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm curious when it's on too, and it is really on that Wealth TV channel that you guys were talking about?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I'm curious when it's on too, and it is really on that Wealth TV channel that you guys were talking about?


Yes, according to this source:
http://www.wealthtv.com/programming/fightnight.php
The show on BoxNation in Britain has started now, (possibly on Wealth as well?) with the main event starting in about 2 hrs I think


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What time does the price fight start?


It looks like the Price fight is starting around 10 PM. :good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

adil anwar up next. good little fighter


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Anwar vs Hamilton :bbb


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ref keeps talking to Anwar for getting the back of his head smashed in he has retaliated once or twice but Hamilton is throwing more than a few.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I allready want to watch Prizefighter....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Both guys already look a bit tired after 4


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Does Hamilton even know how to use a jab????


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Does Hamilton even know how to use a jab????


i think hes a duck. moves like 1 too


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hamilton coming on very strong in rounds 5 and 6, he's okay with the pace and has a lot more left in the tank than Anwar. Some big flashy shots in round 6. Hamilton breaking him down.

Hope Hamilton gets this, he's mah'dude.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Does Hamilton even know how to use a jab????


Seems to be doing an okay job of it as a power shot when Anwar is at the ropes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Slightly better for Anwar but Hamilton is landing some decent shots.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not scoring btw, missed some of the early rounds cause I was packing


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Seems to be doing an okay job of it as a power shot when Anwar is at the ropes.


so far it more looked like a tool to push Anwar in to the ropes. But he really dont has a good jab at all. Mostly out of reach if he throws it. Fight is on a pretty low Level so far.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Taiger Tony! :ibutt


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

TONY TIME


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Berliner said:


> so far it more looked like a tool to push Anwar in to the ropes. But he really dont has a good jab at all. Mostly out of reach if he throws it. Fight is on a pretty low Level so far.


Yeah it's not a great fight. You scoring?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah it's not a great fight. You scoring?


No. I dont want to see every round of that fight. But we might see a stoppage who knows.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hamilton's round IMO. Did some good stuff after he got his gumshield changed but looked a bit tired at the end.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Missed almost everything who looks the more likely to be ahead. Anwar is blowing hard. Hamilton looked to be tiring early on but he seems to look the exact same from when I stopped watching


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hamilton's shots aren't hurting Anwar, but like Hamed used to, he's pulling back and getting caught and the punches look huge.

Have it Hamilton by a point, but it's close.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Some huge shots for Hamilton in that round. Not an exciting fight but I'm kinda enjoying it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thank fcuk I got caught up playing Fifa and thought I missed it :lol: atsch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Anwar has no legs at all.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Thank fcuk I got caught up playing Fifa and thought I missed it :lol: atsch


It's not been great

From what I've seen Hamilton should be ahead iMO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Decent last round. I think Hamilton has done enough to win this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If Anwar wants to go anywhere he needs to get on the fucking treadmill.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And the judges scorecards are:

118-112, 117-112, 116-113

all to the winner by UD, Darren Hamilton!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's not been great
> 
> From what I've seen Hamilton should be ahead iMO


Ok so is the main course next?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what an upset


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

116-113 was fair. 118-112 would have had to give all close rounds to Hamilton, bit weird.

Hamilton deserves it though, happy for him. Good lad, hope he raps again after this fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ok so is the main course next?


I'm doubtful. This is just the first fight. I think you're looking at about another hour and a half mate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Time is Tony T on, lads?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I'm doubtful. This is just the first fight. I think you're looking at about another hour and a half mate.


Isnt this in the UK? It's almost midnight there innit?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Happy for them, Hamilton a G.

Kinda upset he didn't rap.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Isnt this in the UK? It's almost midnight there innit?


20:36 mate :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Isnt this in the UK? It's almost midnight there innit?


 No. Still hours to go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Isnt this in the UK? It's almost midnight there innit?


It's 8:40 there.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

another title fight before main event


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this prizefighter looks quite lively

is that kugan sitting next to fast car :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> 20:36 mate :lol:


Fuck sake Ill never get used to being back in Canada :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fuck sake Ill never get used to being back in Canada :lol:


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> this prizefighter looks quite lively
> 
> is that kugan sitting next to fast car :lol:


Is it good? Not sure if I should watch prize fighter or whoever is up next here.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Time is Tony T on, lads?


Lads?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Lads?


Boxnation going from freeview to subscription at 10pm, there's one more 12 round fight before the main event I think. It'll be around about 10 though mate.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Lads?


One more then Tiger after.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Is it good? Not sure if I should watch prize fighter or whoever is up next here.


first 2 fights have been good

they werent clinch fests


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Perkins doing what he wants against a Journeyman. Nothing really of note. Goes to the body well with a right hook and throws some awkward combo's, looks fairly fluid at times. 10-9 perkins


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Boxnation going from freeview to subscription at 10pm, there's one more 12 round fight before the main event I think. It'll be around about 10 though mate.





turbotime said:


> One more then Tiger after.


:good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Perkins accurate with his left cross. He only really has two shots though, a left to the head and a right hook to the body. He shows a decent jab at times and can mix that right hook to the head nicely in combination, but he is fighting a guy with 20 losses.

20-18 perkins


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

David Price will win.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Much of the same again. This guy is just here to give Perkins some rounds. Perkins throwing nice combinations and showing fairly good footwork also. He's showing enough skills that he's got my attention, he needs to increase on his punch variety though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> David Price will win.


Do you think the first fight was a fluke?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha, journeyman won the EVT by mimicking him turning southpaw for a split second


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm rolling with @FelixTrinidad again on this one.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Perkins having an easy time really. Got caught with some shots he shouldn't have though, looked a bit too relaxed at times. He has won every round dominantly though.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

It doesn't seem to have great power but he throws some good combinations has good footwork goes to the body and fights pretty solid. I don't know him but seemingly he waited a long time to turn pro you can certainly see his amateur background but we don't know how good his chin is he doesn't seem to have a huge punch but if his chin is decent it shouldn't be too much of a problem but he can't wait too long he's already 33 that's pretty old for a MW


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

@Chacal what time is the fight brother?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Do you think the first fight was a fluke?


No.. Price is not good. 
Price got a glass jaw but he lacks the supreme skills and offensive abilities Lewis had.

Price's chin is like a level below Wladimir's chin which is really really bad. I know Price will win simply because Thompson is not that good either.

Price is a C Level fighter with great power, size, and youth on his side.
Thompson is a C Level fighter with average power and size, but his size will be neutralized in this fight. He's also old as hell and out of shape.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Thompson is the product of over hype. It is what it is.

Everyone go take a look at Tony Thompson's resume. 

Do it.

His best win is David Price.
Who the fuck is David Price?
Price's best win is Skelton or Harrison.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'm rolling with @FelixTrinidad again on this one.


Is he going to make you BANK? :hey

Perkins in a glorified sparring session against this guy. He's showing some good stuff but he has some area's to tighten, every now and then he'll drop his hands after a combo on the inside and be open to countering by a better fighter.

They're saying they'll be impressed if he stops this guy, if he wants to do this he has to draw some shots and counter over them. I don't see him doing it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Chacal All in with Vcash!! :happy arty :hammer


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> It doesn't seem to have great power but he throws some good combinations has good footwork goes to the body and fights pretty solid. I don't know him but seemingly he waited a long time to turn pro you can certainly see his amateur background but we don't know how good his chin is he doesn't seem to have a huge punch but if his chin is decent it shouldn't be too much of a problem but he can't wait too long he's already 33 that's pretty old for a MW


Yeah, he is a bit old. Showed decent skills but it's worrying he complained he was tired. I want to see him get an 8 rounder or two that will give him rounds before he goes for an are title. That needs to happen soon though like as you say, the clock is ticking for him.



BUMPY said:


> @Chacal what time is the fight brother?


Some time after 10 mate



FelixTrinidad said:


> No.. Price is not good.
> Price got a glass jaw but he lacks the supreme skills and offensive abilities Lewis had.
> 
> Price's chin is like a level below Wladimir's chin which is really really bad. I know Price will win simply because Thompson is not that good either.
> ...





FelixTrinidad said:


> Thompson is the product of over hype. It is what it is.
> 
> Everyone go take a look at Tony Thompson's resume.
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate, I'm not sure who to pick. I'm not making a prediction with any confidence. I think it could be quite a boring fight though, will be interesting to see what improvements lennox has made with him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @Chacal All in with Vcash!! :happy arty :hammer


Good man.

Every now and then I forget I'm a Vbookie. I really don't do anything. Might rob the vbank and run off with a couple hundred grand.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope they start Clev as the favorite.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

where da fight?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Thompson is the product of over hype. It is what it is.
> 
> Everyone go take a look at Tony Thompson's resume.
> 
> ...


His biggest win isnt Price. Not even close.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kevin Satchell - Ian Butcher up next

Two flyweights with records of 10(2)-0 and 8(2)-0

This will most likely go 12 rounds for those who just want to watch the main event. 

War Butcher though, gotta get behind a fellow Scott.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I hope they start Clev as the favorite.


If cleverly is made favourite against Kovalev I am throwing on a few hundred.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Good first round there, has the makings of a decent fight. Close round. Butcher pushing forwards landed some hard shots but Satchell was on the back foot jabbing and generally outworking his man.

10-9 Butcher but it could have gone to either man


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Price is offensively a monster he is huge he literally makes guys like Thompson and Lewis look small has great power but his defence is lacking and his chin is worse than Wlad's it's actually a lot worse Wlad never went down from single shots I don't think it's that abd it's jsut slightly below average he took single shots from Haye, Thompson, Peter and Wach and didn't go down but Price seems to get hurt even from single shots and his defence isn't nearly on the level of Wlad's so I'm not sure how far he will go but offenisvely he is a monster he has a lot of reach hits incredibely hard and throws everything straights, hooks and uppercuts


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

butcher with some nice right hands sneaking through, fighting on the back foot for some of this round. He's landing to the body ever now and then. Both guys are trading shots. SATCHELL WOBBLED BY A HUG SHOT DOWNHE GOES HE IS ALL OVER THE PLACE but he beats the ount, ref lets it continue, Burthcer walking down, Satchell clinching. Butcher landing when he wants, Satchell obbled agains, butcher landing when he wants. Left hook from Butcher, I admit now I was wrong to write these guys off for power. Sathell looked to have recovered then got caught again. Butcher cannot miss but Satchell keeps throwing. (sorry for all he typo's here, not looking at the keyboard), round finishes. Huge round for butcher 20-17


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> His biggest win isnt Price. Not even close.


Ok lmfao. List Tony Thompson's top 5 wins.
Go


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Good first round there, has the makings of a decent fight. Close round.* Butcher* pushing forwards landed some hard shots but Satchell was on the back foot jabbing and generally outworking his man.
> 
> 10-9 Butcher but it could have gone to either man


What is this, Pulp fucking Fiction?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok lmfao. List Tony Thompson's top 5 wins.
> Go


 His biggest win isnt Price. I never said he has 5 wins wich are bigger. I just said his biggest win is not Price. So why in hell should I post 5 wins? Krasniqi for the mandatory Position against Wladimir was a much bigger win. Price is just an overhyped prospect nothing more. And was just rated by deluded British fans. I never rated Price high because I dont get very excited when fighters look good against domistec Level fighters. So far Price never proved to be a good contender. And what does lfmao mean? i cant speak nerd language.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Butcher pressing patiently. Satchell looks to have recovered but isn't moving much. Burther going to the body, satchell jabbing. Butcher with two big right hands. Satchell drops his hands to taunt Burthcer. Burcher lands the right hand whenever he throws it. Satchell jabbing and moving his head but missing wildly when he throws. Butcher tnot throwng for sme reason. Why when you land at ease and hurt the guy when you do would you not throw? Satchell has came back well in this round but it's more to do with Butcher not throwing a lot. Butcher goes to te body a bit. DUde's are training in centre ring and Satchell is just throwing arm shots. Butcher with to left hooks but atchell still throwing and landing to the body hard. Butcher really wasted this round, it goes to satchell. 29-27


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Almost sang to sleep by Tony Thompson.
God I'm tired.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Thompson is damn chilled :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Thompson is the product of over hype. It is what it is.
> 
> Everyone go take a look at Tony Thompson's resume.
> 
> ...


How is he over-hyped, he was brought over as an opponent first time round, he got beat comfortably by Wlad twice, nobody is claiming he is a future world champ, he's 41 ffs!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Butch moving forwards taking shots on the gloves and jabing well but being outworkd, butch lands a nice right hand but it has no effect. Butch applying ressure but not throwing shots. Satchell lands a nice combination, butcher fires back with a left hook, satchell still outworking butcher though. Butcher goes to th bod well then lands a BIG right hand but Satchell shrugs it off and is dropping his hands to showboat. Butcherlanding when he throws but still being outworked. 38-37


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

How much longer until the Thompson/Price fight??


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> How is he over-hyped, he was brought over as an opponent first time round, he got beat comfortably by Wlad twice, nobody is claiming he is a future world champ, he's 41 ffs!


 He isnt overhyped. He just talks crap there.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

David Price will win.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Much ofthe same in this fight but I have a feeling Satchell could get himself broken down in this. Butcher with a NICE bodyshot. Satchell returs with a bodshot but is on the backfoot. Satchell with a combination, butcher needs to throw more. Butcher with two more big rights to the body. Butcher steadily applying pressure and Satchell not landing a lot. Butcher round.

48-46 Butcher


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> How much longer until the Thompson/Price fight??


After Satchell-Butcher, which is in round 6


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Satchell on the front foot, butcher circling. Nobody throwing much. Satchell throws more but every shot s an arm shot. He isn't putting weight behind thse and he is missing with a lot. Butcher showing some very good defense and gts through with some powerful right hands. Ref warms them about their heads oming together. Satchell lands nice bodyshot and a nice rgh thand but he cannot hurt Bucher. Butcher waking forwards trying to break him down, hands a left hook. Satchell outworking and lands a flashy combo. GOod round for stchell so far. Butcher just missing with a right hand. Satchell teasing dropping his hands stickin the chin out and outworking Butcher. Hope he get's caught sticking his chin out though the twat. Satchell round.

57-56 Butcher


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I won't be doing a RbR for Price - Thompson as I'll be watching with my dad, I'll do it for this fight though then somebody can take over.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Both men meet in centre ring. Satchell throwing a lot of jabs, Butcher walking forwards and lands a nice right hand. Satchell continues to outwork Butcher. Butcher with a big right over te op but Satchell isn't getting hurt anymore. Butcher goes to the ody very well. Satchell teasing again and firing back with a combo. Butcher lands two nice bodyshots then ducks the counter. Butcher laning the better shots this round with some nice bodywork. Butcher landing a nice right then a jab, satchell lands a right to teh body andbutcher bkcs up a little. Butcher moves in jabbing and misses with a right, butcher round.

67-65 Butcher. (these are the type of rounds they might give to the home guy as the commentators pointed out though)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

In my own experience, there's a higher standard of coaching in both Scotland and Ireland, than there is here in England.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sachell landing al ot of jabs and outworking butcher but buthcer lands a BIG right hand, they haven't got the same steam on them as before though now. Both men meet on the inside, butcher with some bodyshots satchell with a combo. Satchell goes to the body more in this round but butcher is going there too. Satchell still teasing with his hands down. Butcher's gumshield falls out, corner put it bck in. Butcher moving in throwing shot but Satchell lands some jabs on the fly then a nice right hand. Big right hand for satchell this time but Butcher coes right back at him and lands a big 1-2. Back and forth fight. Butcher looking for the KO too much and not boxing I feel. Satchell throwing but missing and Butcher landing some flashy big shots. SHould be worth noting that Satchell has fucking awful foorwork. Not sure who to give this round to. I think it's a butcher round.

77-74 Butcher


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Butcher goes in on the toes and lands a counter jab, satchell throws a 1-2. Butcher lands a jab and thwos a 1-2 then east a lurry by Satchell. Butcher o the back foot trying to draw a counter. Just misses with a counter left hook. and another Clinch, brak, butcher with a bodyshot then a right to the bead. sathell with a bodyshot then butcher with a bodyshot, Both men doing this well,. Butcher defending well, nice head movement. Butcher isses with a counter left hook. Sathell still throwing a lot. Satchell throws on the break and gets warning. Butcher with a righ cross. Satchell jabbing. Butcher jabs to the body then looks for a right hand, lands a right to the body and another. Jab. Jab.Left hook that pushes Satchell back a little and a BIG right hand and satchell clinches. Butche with a nice left hook and some decent defense after. Clear Butcher round.

87-83 Butcher


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Both men circling throwing some jabs. SAtchell with a bodyshot counter, btutcher lands a left hook. SAtchell misses with a 102 and a jab. Butcher with a big right to the body and the bagpipes start playing. Butcher with a big rigt and a left hook but Satchell doesn'tlook hurt. Satchell throwing a combo. Crowd are going crazy at the bagpips haha. Butcherthrowing some decent shots. Bth men clinch for a while. BIG right hand from butcher but theyaren't hurting stchell. Right hand, left hook, satchel getting tagged clean. Butcher with a big right to the head. SOME CLEAN SHOTS FROM BUTCHER. Satchell taking them fine. Clear butcher round.

97-82 Butcher


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

FFS can't we get over with this already?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Satchelll with a nice bodysot. Both men trade in teh middle of the ring ten Butcher moves and takes some shots on the guard, gets hit with a left to teh body then steps in with a 1-2-3 and anothing. THen satchell lands some clean shots but Butcher eats them. Tough guy. Satchell thros a 1-2 and some more shots but not much lands. Crowd lke it though. Satchell getting the better here outworking Butcher. Butcherl ands a nice right Satchell wih a flurry. clnch. utcher misses with a right uppercut. Satchell with a forearm. Butcher just covering up and looking to pick his hots. Each man lands bodyshots. Satchell round.

106-102-


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

@Chacal - is Price on next?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

These lads made Paulie proud tonight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

satchell landing some good jabs, butcher pushing forwards landing a nice bodyshot. Butcher missing with a combo and eating a dflurry for his touble but he lands a nice right hand. HUGE left hook for Butcher but satchell eats it. Butcher with a BIG right to the body that sathcell feels. Butcher needs to throw more than one shtos at a time. Each man eats a big clean hook, satchell throwing flurry;s of arm shots. Butcher with a huge right hand. And a left. Butcher landing big clean hard effectinve shots and satchell flurrying, landing a right but butcher fires bac. Butcher with a left and a right hook. Satchell thrwing flurry's. Ref sais that somebody has "lost his shit" which makes me laugh, this is a close round, I think butcher has done enough.

116-111 Butcher.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> @Chacal - is Price on next?


Far as I'm aware mate.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Price V Thompson next, Butcher was impressive tonight.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Far as I'm aware mate.


:happy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And we go to the scorecards.

My unofficial scorecard reads Butcher 116-111 Satchell

The officials have it:

115-113X2, 115-114 all to the winner by UD, Satchell.

Bullshit IMO. To be expected in the guys hometown though. Fuck you @Teeto, this means war.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1PunchKO95 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!


The English always trying to keep us Celts down. :sad2


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

When you're in another mans home town and you hurt him, you bust your nuts to finish him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyway, that's me lads. I'm not doing a RbR for this next fight. @Roe @Wallet @Pabby @Lunny

One of you lads do it.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Obvious Satchell was gonna ge the home town decision, should of been a draw at best, but I had Butcher clear winner...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> When you're in another mans home town and you hurt him, you bust your nuts to finish him.


Yeah, I don't think Butcher did enough to finish him off there. Really fucked up there.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

WERE THE GLASS AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WTF??? :rofl :rofl :rofl atsch


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Maloney using buskers now?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Get this fucker out of the ring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Born in the USA :smile


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> WERE THE GLASS AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The sound guy doesn't even have the sax mic on!


Fired.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I forgot Born in the USA was an 8 minute song


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus christ


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is epic sax man in the ring playing Born in the US?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

How gay is this?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

They should have hired Bruce.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Not more


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is hilariously bad. :rofl atsch :-(


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

SOMEBODY STOP IT, REF PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, so NOW they turn that mic on.

- the fix is clearly in! :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dude is really into his redention of Born in the US. It sucks but he is excited about it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm starting to really appreciate MMA.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the head nod at the end, like he did something. LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson by KO in under 5


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone get these Canadians out of the ring


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What kind of Honky shit was that?


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

War TT :ibutt


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Even the MC fucked it up there. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the British networks need a good ring announcer


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They got a high school drum corp to come out for Price, but saxophone man back on.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Finally Lewis got rid of those awful dreads. He looks much better now


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf is bruce?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

WOW THAT WAS AMAZING LENNOX, DO IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Lennox has his Kobe cut to deal with the hairline.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mama said knock you out!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Thompson. Finish Price off!. I have a feeling Thompson is going to do a Banks on me....


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I reckon Price is going to demolish him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lennox Lewis gonna sing?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thompson coming out to ll cool j's imma gonna knock u out LOL


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> WOW THAT WAS AMAZING LENNOX, DO IT AGAIN!!!


:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> thompson coming out to ll cool j's imma gonnna knock u out LOL


How original


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the sound system, a beat box?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

LL Cool J rap = you're old


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WAR THOMPSON!! :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Midgets...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Price has the biggest shoulders I've ever seen on a boxer


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Intill Price changes his entrance music I always feel it won't go well.

Well a bit more confidence installed lmao.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

James Brown doesn't fit David Price at-all.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

1PunchKO95 said:


> WAR THOMPSON!! :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


You a Tyson Fury fan or something? :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Price has the gayest entrance I've ever seen and heard.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay I can watch it.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

The worse bit of sax playing ever smh 

Come on Pricey...that midget dude is taller than Maloney :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Squire said:


> Finally Lewis got rid of those awful dreads. He looks much better now


:bart They were awesome


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

And of course, an anthem or twelve.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

I loathe and detest that song. Fuck David Price!

War Thompson.

Seriously though, this is damn hard to predict. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to see the midgets joust with the flag poles.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> :bart They were awesome


Not on Lennox, sadly. He looks even worse than Stevie Wonder, only without the excuse that, you know, he can't actually see himself.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

you cheap bastards, couldn't hire someone to sing this shit.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

US anthem not really booed this time. Strange.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Thompson looks like a bus driver.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

remember how the fight was supposed to start at 10pm


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Great song. Oskee came out to it vs Vargas :deal


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: This is up there with that South African dude singing Eye of the Tiger.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

and the home of the brave :cheers


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Thompson looks like a bus driver.


He looks like a black Karl Childers.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

C'mon guys, Price got this by English stoppage.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fucking hell the anthems still. I'm not standing. :bart


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

More of a fucking musical than a fight


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wt fuggie fug


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wouldn't be surprised, all price needs to do is land 3 clean punches and the ref will step in.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Fingermouse should've done the anthems.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

After the event someone needs to take that sax and break it.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

COME ON THOMPSON DO THE PLUMBER IN


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Better than a Felix Sturm fight where I had to watch a fucking Rocky Musical before the bell rang.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Michael Buff must be helping out his baby bro at the UFC tonight? (Silva KO2 by the way)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Could of done the odd sit up Tony,


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> You a Tyson Fury fan or something? :lol:


In a way yeah because Fury's quite entertaining but I'm not rooting for Thompson because of that, more so because of Frank Maloney's corny pre-fight "entertainment". :lol:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Big stiff idiot by KO.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Tony Thompson looks stupid.
David Price will win.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tony is from DC? He gets that good sparring in.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> COME ON THOMPSON DO THE PLUMBER IN


Heard a rumour that he's fighting Bellew between rounds.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lennox got that fire.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit, Price still not throwing his jab.

WTF?


I think my vCash is in jeopardy here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Price should tap up the old bastards body a bit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thompson is dominating this.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thompson rocking the hasim rahman throwback trunks on :ibutt


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Thompson. 

Price a bit gun-shy.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Price is like a cat.

Pawing like a retarded cat


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Price on points @ 2/9 

Looking good for me, a whole 1 round in. Just watch Dave feint his left hand for 11 more rounds, before I collect on the debatable decision...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> He looks like a black Karl Childers.


Price looks like Keller from Oz.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Thompson


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

1-0 Thompson


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> After the event someone needs to take that sax and break it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Price is mentally ruined.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm rooting for Price, but Thompson looks GREAT. What movement! Big props to him even if he loses today.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Price needs to jab over TT's low right hand to blind him then land the right, he did it but didn't do much else.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Thompson shouldn't risk trying to win on points I gave him the first round but I feel it when judges fuck up/give hometown fighters gifts


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Box, David, BOX


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Price is hurt. And now Thompson :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He hurt Price there.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LMFAO

LEWIS
!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wish they would stop holding hands, trying to mesure punches, mleaves Price wide open...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Despite the KD, Price look terrible, like he's on drugs.


Fuck........


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LMFAO
ROFL


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt

Shame I couldn't see Lewis in HQ


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

REDEMPTION

POWER

LENNOX LEWIS


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha, this is fun! 3rd fight anyone?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Price on points @ 2/9
> 
> Looking good for me, a whole 1 round in. Just watch Dave feint his left hand for 11 more rounds, before I collect on the debatable decision...


Good luck


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

big right from price! down goes thompson!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn Thompson DROPPED!!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson saved by the bell there 10-8 Price

19-18 Price


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

God they both suck.
Rofl.

Was funny as hell how glass jaw Thompson went down though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Price is a joke.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Price is the most awkward stiff fighter ive seen in a while


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Still worried every time Price gets hit now though lol Didnt think Thompson would get up...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets get a Price - wilder fight right now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Price STILL not throwing the jab, and he's taking big shots.

Even if he wins, he's lost the event already.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I've got a semi on over Lennox.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lets get a Price - wilder fight right now.


Wilder would kill the Price that's fighting right now.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

American glass jaws on show again


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wilder would kill the Price that's fighting right now.


Hahahaha....those windmills aint stopping no one....that why after more fights than haye hes still fighting bums


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: This is just fun. Anyone can go down at any moment.


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)

Price is gassed...he's going down soon.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I take it nobody is challenging David Haye's spot as the second best Heavyweight in the world.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Price

29-27 Price


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thompson complaining about a rabbit punch?


Oh, the irony! :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I wanna see Price vs Wilder :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Price got hurt with a left late and the dude will never be an elite fighter, he just isn't naturally a skilled boxer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:ibutt :ibutt

Price is not good.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> I take it nobody is challenging David Haye's spot as the second best Heavyweight in the world.


:lol: How the fuck is Haye #2 at HW?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Price wins, for the good of the division & for the good of my vCash, but I've given up on the guy. this bum will never be champion.

He learned absolutely nothing from the last fight. His guard is open, his body is WIDE open, he isn't jabbing, & amazingly he's mixing it up on the inside. Clearly, Price is as stupid as his facial expressions would indicate. He is not the future.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Price is hurt now. :lol: Damn boy, this is old school.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

got hurt by that baby uppercut


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson made Price his son in the 4th


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

That bell couldn't of come at a better time, schitt...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

PRICE IS GASSED!!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Price looks finished.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Price is getting stopped again. Great body punching from Thompson

10-9 Thompson

38-37 Price


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

This fight is awesome


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

It was the body shot that hurt him...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lennox looking on, clearly ready to move on & trying to think of who to train next.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Euroglass shattering again :rofl :rofl


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thompson gonna win this by KO. Price has no stamina, those body shots had that motherfucker about to take a knee.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

USA USA USA USA :happy


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What? Standing 8 count? They tried to cheat Thompson out of it. :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fucking yes!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA 'MERICA!!!!!!!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt

I was wrong about Price.
What a heart by Thompson.

HAHAHAHAHA

Time for Wlad-Thompson 3


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

it's as if they've only trained for an early round stoppage. Terrible training for the fight. What has he been working on with Lewis?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

great job by the ref. I loved that he gave him an 8 count and realized he couldn't continue instead of just jumping in right away


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

NoMas said:


> It was the body shot that hurt him...


yup


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

His glass stamina might be a bigger problem than his chin


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

What a ridiculous hype-job!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

And its over.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This was a good fight btw


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck, war Thompson he did it again he came back from getting knocked down and did it again I'm seriously impressed with him


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

he has no gas or chin ha


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fck, how weird was that, no stamina... I don't get it, no guard or anything...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck, there goes my vCash.



The "Bute Factor" strikes again! :ibutt


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bring on fury next


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

THOMPSON WINS VIA TKO!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL
David Price done.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

oh dear.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Born in the USA. America the beautiful. Home of the brave

Happy 4th of July everybody bama


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fury v Price would be the funniest fight on earth


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Hahahaha that scouse bum loses again.....liverpoool in mourning hahaha


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy shit, he capitulated.

Lennox is like aaah shit.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sax Man's rousing rendition of Born in the USA inspires TT to victory.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

No gas tank, glass body and glass chin.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus that was an utterly awful performance from Price, no consistency, no game plan, no stamina.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Post-fight interview outside of the ring?

WTF?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit stamina.
Ok... chin.

SHIT STAMINA, fuck it's worse than the asspussy child of Frank Bruno and cruiser David Haye.

SHIT jab.
What the fuck he's like a cat that took some muscle relaxers.

Shit balance.

Guy is utter shit.

Fury must be punching himself in the balls he never took the chance and a lot of money


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

"He bought the fucking best out of me!!! Can I say fucking?" :lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

It wasn't his chin, he took all the shots, but he had no stamina, wft, I don't think it was good idea having Lennox training him, he's not a trainer...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

All this does is improve Wlad's resume


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Jesus that was an utterly awful performance from Price, no consistency, no game plan, no stamina.


Agreed.

WTF is wrong with his trainer? It was such a bad performance in every way, it's hard to believe.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Price gassed because of Thompson's body shots, actually in my opinion better performance from Thompson due to how despite being dropped he still dictated the action and wore Price down.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

That was awful from price. Focus on Joshua lewis


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Post-fight interview outside of the ring?
> 
> WTF?


That's how the Brits do it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Arran said:


> Hahahaha that scouse bum loses again.....liverpoool in mourning hahaha


EuroGlass, irrefutable.

:money


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Love it how people have to apologise for swearing, the kind of people who are watching this aren't gonna be offended by 'fuck'!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Thompson trash talking Fury! Legend.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I'm starting to be a Thompson fan


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Born in the USA. America the beautiful. Home of the brave
> 
> Happy 4th of July everybody bama


:lucius only in america :thumbsup


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Boxnaton doesn't censor shit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thompson calls Tyson Fury "tha big pussy."

Fuck, I suddenly love this guy !


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Price seems like a genuinely good dude but he's not cut out for the pro game, at least at world level.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Who did Thompson call out after Fury?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

"Everybody thinks I'm old and sloppy, but my mihind is solid"


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Agreed.
> 
> WTF is wrong with his trainer? It was such a bad performance in every way, it's hard to believe.


God damn, I was confident Price would win.
But that jab is so shit, his stamina even worse.

If Thompson gets another mandatory fight with Wlad I'll personally move a day to England to throw rotten tomatoes on Price.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

WarpedDesign said:


> Who did Thompson call out after Fury?


Vitali


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> Who did Thompson call out after Fury?


vitali


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

This interview is awesome.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Did he just say he'll break his wife's hip he's gonna have such a wild sex? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

wtf was that joke at the end :rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

JFC, Thompson is talking some crazy shit! In fairness, he's got a point, he's a big lad!


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Best post fight interview ever! Haha!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

BigBone said:


> "He bought the fucking best out of me!!! Can I say fucking?" :lol:





turbotime said:


> EuroGlass, irrefutable.
> 
> :money


I dont like price....hes a scouse cock....but ove the past 20 years in title fights....uk is destroying the usa head to head. Euroglass makes no sesnse.....especially when roy jones is american


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Great interview. TT wins the EVT too.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fuck me that was the best post fight interview I've ever heard, I'm almost in tears :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Post-fight interview outside of the ring?
> 
> WTF?


That's how it's done in Britain


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF crazy interview, anyone wanna donate a wheel chair to my wife? :lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This was one of the greatest post-victory interviews of all-time.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone know how I can donate to Tony Thompson's Wheel Chair Fund?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

How can you not love Thompson? :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

God I love Thompson this may be the best interview I've ever seen :rofl :rofl


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Price...man WTF, crazy shit. I will say Thompson looked about as good as I remember him looking. I've always thought Thompson was shit, but he looked good today.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> This was one of the greatest post-victory interviews of all-time.


His wife prolly hiding behind the sofa now and locking the doors haha


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

thompson is a legend for that


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Here are the Hls of the fight, the KD and the stoppage:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100677&p=1339971#p1339971

WHAT A STUPID FIGHT BY PRICE!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Arran said:


> I dont like price....hes a scouse cock....but ove the past 20 years in title fights....uk is destroying the usa head to head. Euroglass makes no sesnse.....especially when roy jones is american


:money


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know how I can contact Tony Thompsons wife re wheelchair donations? He husband just won me 40 quid and provided a great laugh. It's the least I could do


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Maloney is about to start crying.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Price...man WTF, crazy shit. I will say Thompson looked about as good as I remember him looking. I've always thought Thompson was shit, but he looked good today.


it was a good win for tony nothing taking away from it. but, price is pure shite


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Good luck


My £5 saving Grace on Thompson, means I'm still sexy.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

@turbotime :yep


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Tony the Tiger indeed. What a legend!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I have never laughed as much in my life as I did at that post fight interview.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Bwahahahaha... He did start crying!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Tony Thompson just surpass Ricardo Mayorga as the biggest G ever?

Where can I donate for the wheelchair?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

He's only bothered that this loss will probably bankrupt him.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Thomspon is officially one of my favourite active HWs right now I'm gonna root for him whoever he's fighting


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Stamina issue your fucking fat balding ass!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bunce banging on about how his chin is fine :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Arran said:


> I dont like price....hes a scouse cock....but ove the past 20 years in title fights....uk is destroying the usa head to head. Euroglass makes no sesnse.....especially when roy jones is american


Yet we have "good fighters" currently getting sparked and dropped like Khan and Price but no it makes no sense. What's Enzo doing tonight? Fucking another canvas?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

BigBone said:


> :lol: How the fuck is Haye #2 at HW?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9532-Vitali-Don-t-rule-out-a-David-Tua-fight!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson his chin is not what it was in his prime but it's still an iron one.

A dude with shit stamina and no jab won't even stop him.
I was wrong about Price, he's not good enough to beat Thompson.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Getting back to the ref, this was a shitty job. First it should've ended when Price turned away, then when ate 12 shot on the ropes, then a standing fucking 8 count in the middle of Thompson punching his face to smithereens? Just doesn't make sense. He wanted Price to recover just when TT was killing him. Glad it didn't go on, for Price's sake.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't stop rewinding the TV to look at Frank Maloney bursting into tears live on air


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I can't stop rewinding the TV to look at Frank Maloney bursting into tears live on air


Hopefully he buggers off to Portugal, and we can all forget him.

He used to promote my trainer, who has no time for him at-all.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

That was awesome :lol: and what a round 3 ! havent watched a good heavyweight round in awhile


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

For the men who are recording this.

Will you please put the post fight interview on youtube?
My thanks will be eternal :yep


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone else think Haye could knock out Fury and Price on the same night?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bunce shut up Price has no chin.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

"There's nothing wrong with David Prices chin"

Quote of the year


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Great fight though. Really, wow. :happy My heart was pounding the whole time for both.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Bunce banging on about how his chin is fine :lol:


He's also talking about how the KD resulted in Price losing :lol:
Having power and knocking other boxers down is Price biggest skill it had absolutely nothign to do with him losing and he almost stopped Thompson but he just started to slug and that's when I knew he was in big trouble even if he hurt Thompson a few times I knew it would end badly for him and let's be honest who is surprised that a 6'9 250 guy gasses if he fights the way he did it just didn't went well for him even in the first rounds when he was moving he lost the round and it was pretty obvious he couldn't keep bouncing on his toes for the whole fight his style and his body type just don't make it possible


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

dyna said:


> For the men who are recording this.
> 
> Will you please put the post fight interview on youtube?
> My thanks will be eternal :yep


I've got a video of Maloney starting to cry and then me taking my top off and whinging it around the room if that'll do?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Thompson his chin is not what it was in his prime but it's still an iron one.
> 
> A dude with shit stamina and no jab won't even stop him.
> I was wrong about Price, he's not good enough to beat Thompson.


I still think is chin is iron. Those punches (the ones that hurt him) were on the temple/back of the head.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Thomspon is officially one of my favourite active HWs right now I'm gonna root for him whoever he's fighting


he's genuinely my favourite fighter of all time now.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I've got a video of Maloney starting to cry and then me taking my top off and whinging it around the room if that'll do?


You'll still get my thanks.

Though the Thompson interview tops it imo


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Price couldn't take a body punch very well either.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson's wife has an iron pelvis.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Price couldn't take a body punch very well either.


That left hook took all stamina from him forever. He won't ever breath again IMO.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Price couldn't take a body punch very well either.


Yep. It seems mental to say after what he was touted as 2 fights ago but all he really has is his size and a very big punch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

It's just in: Tony Thompson arrested for Domestic abuse and rape. More on this story as it develops.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I still think is chin is iron. Those punches (the ones that hurt him) were on the temple/back of the head.


You're taking it too literally. There was even a moment in I think the second round when Price was holding onto Tony's right hand and tony started hitting him with his free left and Price looked all over. Wilder would spark him flat.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Yep. It seems mental to say after what he was touted as 2 fights ago but all he really has is his size and a very big punch


Maloney blaming Lewis cracked me up, bitter old fuck.

He doesn't even have a jab!


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Does anyone else think Haye could knock out Fury and Price on the same night?


Tony could too!

But I don't think any of the Brits want anything more to do with Thompson! :lol::lol:

Seriously though, they have to do Thompson-Fury soon.

Tony Thompson: Goon Slayer!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Price couldn't take a body punch very well either.


It was funny how bunce asked where Prices stamina was...well TT took everything away with this body shots. He did the same with Krasniqi.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You're taking it too literally. There was even a moment in I think the second round when Price was holding onto Tony's right hand and tony started hitting him with his free left and Price looked all over. Wilder would spark him flat.


I'm talking about TTs chin.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I'm talking about TTs chin.


My bad. So what next for Thompson? Will he get blacklisted from Europe now? :lol: @ asking Frank if he wants to be a co promoter for Thompson :rofl WTF


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Few have ever listened but I'll say it again, Thompson is one of the most underrated heavyweights of the past decade. :conf He doesn't look all that but he is one awkward bastard who is awkward with a purpose. What he's done with such a late start is highly admirable. Also, though I feel bad for Price, Maloney gets what he deserves the despicable tiny piece of shit. The only thing I've ever disliked about Price is Maloney being attached to him.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see the video of this fight and the epic post fight interview I am reading so much about. :yep Thompson is a G.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Few have ever listened but I'll say it again, Thompson is one of the most underrated heavyweights of the past decade. :conf He doesn't look all that but he is one awkward bastard who is awkward with a purpose. What he's done with such a late start is highly admirable. Also, though I feel bad for Price, Maloney gets what he deserves the despicable tiny piece of shit. The only thing I've ever disliked about Price is Maloney being attached to him.


It's wrong that a tiny part of me was hoping for a Maloney collapse, live on air.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> My bad. So what next for Thompson? Will he get blacklisted from Europe now? :lol: @ asking Frank if he wants to be a co promoter for Thompson :rofl WTF


 Thompson said he is in talks with a british promoter to promote him. To be honest... There would be good fights in the states. But I dont see anybody who wants to face Thompson anytime soon. Except maybe Jennings.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I can't wait to see the video of this fight and the epic post fight interview I am reading so much about. :yep Thompson is a G.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


>


I'm not even worthy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Getting back to the ref, this was a shitty job. First it should've ended when Price turned away, then when ate 12 shot on the ropes, then a standing fucking 8 count in the middle of Thompson punching his face to smithereens? Just doesn't make sense. He wanted Price to recover just when TT was killing him. Glad it didn't go on, for Price's sake.


True, and it was a REALLY slow 8-count as well.

On the other hand, the ref could have stopped the fight after Thompson was knocked down, but didn't. That would have been an iffy call, but not completely outrageous, so I don't think the fix was in on this one.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

ATG interview


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> It's wrong that a tiny part of me was hoping for a Maloney collapse, live on air.


It's only wrong that it wasn't a large part of you, my brother. :lol:


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

He got his shit pushed in there. Goodnight and, good luck.

I fucking love Thompson, what a boy. "I'm going to have sex with her!"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Few have ever listened but I'll say it again, Thompson is one of the most underrated heavyweights of the past decade. :conf He doesn't look all that but he is one awkward bastard who is awkward with a purpose. What he's done with such a late start is highly admirable. Also, though I feel bad for Price, Maloney gets what he deserves the despicable tiny piece of shit. The only thing I've ever disliked about Price is Maloney being attached to him.


True dat.

I wonder if Maloney actually bet huge on Thompson, and made Price take a dive. - Then did a brilliant acting job in the post interview?

I wouldn't put it past him. Imagine how much money he could have just made.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Who is the guy he calls out after Fury?? I can't make it out? "Billy"? Wtf.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Few have ever listened but I'll say it again, Thompson is one of the most underrated heavyweights of the past decade. :conf He doesn't look all that but he is one awkward bastard who is awkward with a purpose. What he's done with such a late start is highly admirable. Also, though I feel bad for Price, Maloney gets what he deserves the despicable tiny piece of shit. The only thing I've ever disliked about Price is Maloney being attached to him.


You are right that Thompson is very awkward. Many many fighters who start late of a awkward style. He has almost everything. Except great speed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Tony could too!
> 
> But I don't think any of the Brits want anything more to do with Thompson! :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Looks like Haye's gonna get to Fury first but I'd love that fight and think Thompson would win.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

McGrain said:


> He got his shit pushed in there. Goodnight and, good luck.
> 
> I fucking love Thompson, what a boy. "I'm going to have sex with her!"


McG didn't you rock a TT av back in the good old days? :yep


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

How come the rampant dislike for the little man @Boxed Ears?


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> McG didn't you rock a TT av back in the good old days? :yep


I sure did.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

McGrain said:


> I sure did.


I guess that bitch is a tiny bit better but I've never seen her take a shot like TT


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I guess that bitch is a tiny bit better but I've never seen her take a shot like TT


Well - might have been hit with the hardest individual shot between the two, but i've never seen anyone take a sustained battering like Sasha.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

McGrain said:


> Well - might have been hit with the hardest individual shot between the two, but i've never seen anyone take a sustained battering like Sasha.


Evt12 then :good


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Fuck, war Thompson he did it again he came back from getting knocked down and did it again I'm seriously impressed with him


Thompson is no joke. He's getting up there now, at 41...but the only guy to really dominate him is Wladimir. His only other loss was a 4rd decision early in his career (5th fight).


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Any link to the post fight interview?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Any link to the post fight interview?


The Thompson interview is up about 15 posts back.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Any link to the post fight interview?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Spider said:


>


Where's the midget? :lol:

Guess he was British. Maloney probably stomped him.:rofl


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder how Thompson would look against Haye, Fury, Adamek, Solis, Povetkin, Stivern etc. Because if he can beat all or some of these guys, then I would say he's the best HW after the Klitschko's. Aside from his loss along time ago early in his career, he's only lost to Wlad. It's crazy because he's not even in great physical shape like a Holyfield or Tyson in their prime, but he is in pretty decent shape by today's standard of American HW's and look what he's capable of doing to these younger HW's.

More tall, in shape American HW's with good skills to back up their size is what the U.S. needs to bring back the HW division here. As of now, all we have is Thompson. Mitchell is a work in progress and that guy Wilder needs to calm down with his wild punching.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Where's the midget? :lol:
> 
> Guess he was British. Maloney probably stomped him.:rofl


Doubt he could reach the midget himself..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Arran said:


> American glass jaws on show again


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

If it has not been answered yet, who Thompson called out after he called Fury, it sounds to me like he said "Come on Vitali".


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

It was Vitali


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I so hope if Thompson fights Vitali, Vitali gets KOd for a 10 count.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


>


thanks


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


>


Thanks, man! Just so you know, I am thanking you before watching the video. I am so excited! :happy


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Great interview! Tony Thompson... Smashin' glass and breakin' bitches hips!


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I wonder how Thompson would look against Haye, Fury, Adamek, Solis, Povetkin, Stivern etc. Because if he can beat all or some of these guys, then I would say he's the best HW after the Klitschko's. Aside from his loss along time ago early in his career, he's only lost to Wlad. It's crazy because he's not even in great physical shape like a Holyfield or Tyson in their prime, but he is in pretty decent shape by today's standard of American HW's and look what he's capable of doing to these younger HW's.
> 
> More tall, in shape American HW's with good skills to back up their size is what the U.S. needs to bring back the HW division here. As of now, all we have is Thompson. Mitchell is a work in progress and that guy Wilder needs to calm down with his wild punching.


Well, if he went and beat all of the guys you mentioned he would become a name in heavyweight boxing history never mind in the current division.

TT is a good, solid southpaw with deceptive power and lots of heart. I don't doubt he would beat Adamek, I don't like his chances much against Haye but with any of the other guys you listed it would definitely be interesting. I reckon he'd beat Stiverne. Povetkin-Thompson would be fascinating. Faded Chagaev had Povetkin in trouble and I think TT would bring more than Chagaev did against him, and it would have been a great test for AP although it's irrelevant at this stage since Wlad is going to have him leaving the ring on a stretcher soon enough


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I wonder how Thompson would look against Haye, Fury, Adamek, Solis, Povetkin, Stivern etc. Because if he can beat all or some of these guys, then I would say he's the best HW after the Klitschko's. Aside from his loss along time ago early in his career, he's only lost to Wlad. It's crazy because he's not even in great physical shape like a Holyfield or Tyson in their prime, but he is in pretty decent shape by today's standard of American HW's and look what he's capable of doing to these younger HW's.
> 
> More tall, in shape American HW's with good skills to back up their size is what the U.S. needs to bring back the HW division here. As of now, all we have is Thompson. Mitchell is a work in progress and that guy Wilder needs to calm down with his wild punching.


lol Thompson won't ever beat em.


----------

